
Top 3 Misconceptions about HiDPI - news_to_me
https://medium.com/elementaryos/top-3-misconceptions-about-hidpi-f5ef493d7bf8#.dva13hdjz
======
Ezhik
Scaling factor should definitely be treated the same way as the screen
resolution - and I will disagree with screen resolution not being a user
preference.

The last point, while acknowledging the poor hardware's existence, assumes
that a normal user would not use it. And that's just not true. I've connected
to plenty monitors that had the wrong scaling factor by default, I installed
Windows 10 on a 14 inch 1080p laptop that by default used a 175% factor, not
to mention the screen resolution concerns.

I personally can resolve this with configuration files, but why should I, if
every other OS I've used gives a slider that lets me adjust this in a matter
of seconds? What about users that aren't as tech savvy as me? Plenty of people
now know that they can adjust the screen resolution in settings - but how many
can dig through config files without a reference? What if you find yourself
wanting to present something on a projector, and it displayed everything at
some ridiculous resolution or scale, would you have the 15 minutes to mess
with configuration files in that scenario?

